# Remove adhesive backed sandpaper from plywood



## crmays (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm wanting to make a disk sander using an electric motor and plywood for the disk. Is there a problem is removing the adhesive backed sandpaper from plywood? Thanks.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Might I offer a suggestion? I think plywood by itself is going to be tough to get adhesive backed paper off of. I also think the plywood might be too soft of a surface for a sanding backer. You might want to add some formica on both sides of the disc. I think that would give you a better backing.
Just a thought...


----------



## crmays (Jan 27, 2010)

Rob: Thanks for your recommendations? Can there be a problem cutting formica on a bandsaw?


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Why couldn't you just apply several sprayed on layers of polyurethane to the plywood disk, then after letting it completely dry, apply your sanding disk to that? If the disk doesn't just peel off when it's time to change it, then use your wife's hair drier to warm the adhesive. This is how I remove the paper pattern from my scroll saw work. Wouldn't cost much to give it a try.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

A hand held hair drier is considered a tool in my shop.  I use one for many different jobs in the shop and removing the sanding disc from the belt/disc sander is one of them. Heat the sanding disc up with the drier and it just peels off when it needs replacing.


----------



## crmays (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks JohnK007 and sweensdv for your helpful suggestions. I'll give them a try


----------

